
“I almost died twice..”, a conversation with Weedmaps developer Kent Kawahara - stackyacker
https://stackyack.tv/post/stack-yack-015-talking-shop-with-kent-kawahara
======
Snowbirth
Saving you time; he almost died while mountain hiking (from what i gather).

